# Darian Chapman dies



## NorthEast Wiz

Sad news. Everyone seemed to like the guy. Here is the link from the Bulls board:

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&postid=99911#post99911


----------



## jazzy1

Sad to here this I liked him when he did sports here very upbeat kinda guy on TV, he had a heart attack I remember when he was working a wizards or capitols game at MCI Center,


----------

